# Heteroscodra maculate - Ornamental baboon/ Togo Starburst



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Can someone please tell me about this species?

Thanks

Tara xxx


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice species when they decide to pop out from their holes but not often happens. A pet hole so to speak. Fast and aggressive much like baboon attitudes. Fairly slow growing. I've had a pair for year and a half and they are still only couple inch leg span.

One of the nicest baboons species or one of nicest tarantulas overall and really cheap these days


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful looking but as spider_mad says.. you rarely see them!

When you do see them they're generally aggressive and defensive.. I wouldn't suggest one for a beginner.


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks girls.

:2thumb:

Tara xxx


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Beautiful T's, I have found they grow fast (sorry spider mad). I have bread these a few times and find them pretty easy to breed. They are VERY fast and will bite if they feel the need. I would personally recommend these to the experienced only. They are kind of like the pokies imo. I only see mine maybe one every few weeks, but its worth it. One of myt favs.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine's growing quite fast, or it might seem like that to me because I only see it every 3 or 4 months and when it comes out it's twice the size and got completely different markings.
Very pretty spiders, they always look fluffy and cuddly :lol2: They are fast and pretty aggressive, mines quite shy and runs down the burrow when I walk past the spider shelf.

Mine was the 5th tarantula I got and I was really nervous rehoming it, they're great spiders but best to get one when you've had some experience working with faster spiders. : victory:

Sam


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Beautiful T's, I have found they grow fast (sorry spider mad). I have bread these a few times and find them pretty easy to breed. They are VERY fast and will bite if they feel the need. I would personally recommend these to the experienced only. They are kind of like the pokies imo. I only see mine maybe one every few weeks, but its worth it. One of myt favs.


It's really bizzare mine are growing really slowly. Maybe try up their feeding regime as temp and humidity is generally fine.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine grew slowly too. I fed it all the time! Had it from 1cm and its a male, and not mature yet... Had him 2 years now!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Becky said:


> Mine grew slowly too. I fed it all the time! Had it from 1cm and its a male, and not mature yet... Had him 2 years now!


Strange how 2 of the same species can grow at different rates, but even from the same egg sac 2 spiderlings can differ, from past BTS articles go by. I've male and female and was thought by now be nearly ready to breed but don't look like be breeding them for a few more years


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Mine's a fast, aggressive, angry pile of web tbh.

Stunning species when you actually see them though.

Also mine's growing really slowly too.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

how easy are these to rehouse as i bought one last week and it needs cleaning out


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

there fun to play with ^^


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

So I take it the usual method of coaching them into their new tank with my hand or wooden spoon wont work lol


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

moonlight said:


> So I take it the usual method of coaching them into their new tank with my hand or wooden spoon wont work lol


 

Definitely don`t use your hand, also might be an idea to cool them off for about 10 mins to slow them down a tad as they`re VERY fast & have a nasty bite if they get you. They virtually always run upwards for some strange reason, at least mine do lol, so the last thing you want is for a startled spider to be heading for your face or head, especially one of these. Anyone please feel free to correct me if i`m wrong on anything here, as don`t want to be giving the poor girl a heart attack.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

dont worry lol you are just confirming what I thought..I was thinking about taking it to my local rep shop and paying him to rehouse it for me  other than that it looks like I will use the 2 litre pop bottle


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> Nice species when they decide to pop out from their holes but not often happens. A pet hole so to speak.


An arboreal pet hole? 

BTW its _maculata _incase you have been looking them up with no results. 



They are prolific webbers, easy to breed. Usually get themselves in such a state with threat stances that the end up practically on their back. When they do decide to move its extremely fast and if they can bite you they will do it a couple of times just to make sure! 
All arboreal tarantulas when running away or scared will run up as its what they do being tree dwellers.
I wouldnt reccomend these for anyone who is not confident and used to fast spiders.
Females are quite striking looking, males and females are sexually diamorphic.

Mature female:









As a juv(when a spiders fangs are spreads it means they are p*ssed!)









Nymph 2 moulting into spiderlings









One of the egg sacks, most of it is silk


----------

